# Nations cup round 2 pick your fight and your tip



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

You blokes better sort your tips and challenge since the Mundine fight is tonight. Seems some random fights in there. Someone might have to do some homework.

Week 2

Fixtures:

Wednesday:

Anthony Mundine vs Sergey Rabchenko

Saturday:

Wladimir Klitschko vs Kubrat Pulev - Over/Under 9.5 Rounds

Thomas Oosthuizen vs Denis Grachev

Denton Daley vs Youri Kalenga

Ali Funeka vs Roman Belaev

Gary 'Spike' O'Sullivan vs Anthony Fitzgerald

John Simpson vs Patrick Hyland


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> You blokes better sort your tips and challenge since the Mundine fight is tonight. Seems some random fights in there. Someone might have to do some homework.
> 
> Week 2
> 
> ...


Although iv'e regretfully had to pull out of this comp please feel free to use any of these selections should any of you agree with them .

Rabchenko will probably prove to much for Choc and the ref will wave the fight off around the 7th ,,,,,,TKO Rabchenko

Pulev will give wlad his toughest outing in years and will lose a lop sided Decision ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,UD Wladimir

Oosthuizen will prove to have way too much experience for Grachev down in Sif Afrika ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Thomas UD

I ain't seen too much of Daley but will probably hang on for home town decision ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Daley S/D

Balaev will impress in ths step up in class but will lose a decision to the old man Funeka ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Funeka UD

Spike O'Sullivan will know a bit too much for Tony Fitzgerald .......................................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O'sullivan UD

I thought this fight was off due to Simmo being injured but if its still on ..............................................Hyland UD

Hope my two bobs worth helps . Good luck whatever you all choose ..... :good


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@DBerry you got this sorted mate? Otherwise VC @stiflers mum will need to coord


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Although iv'e regretfully had to pull out of this comp please feel free to use any of these selections should any of you agree with them .
> 
> Rabchenko will probably prove to much for Choc and the ref will wave the fight off around the 7th ,,,,,,TKO Rabchenko
> 
> ...


Nope. You know too much about these fights. You're still in. Team Aus needs you.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Nope. You know too much about these fights. You're still in. Team Aus needs you.


There's a chance to gain a few places up the table this week with plenty of points to be had , I fancied the Hopkins fight to go the distance and Sturm was close to beating Steglize though so who knows we're close and not bottom.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> You blokes better sort your tips and challenge since the Mundine fight is tonight. Seems some random fights in there. Someone might have to do some homework.
> 
> Week 2
> 
> ...


Cant say i'm too familiar with most of these fighters but i'll have a crack!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Well Im making Oosthuizen TKO/KO Grachev my selection. Don't know much about many of the others exept Mundine,Klitchko fights.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> Cant say i'm too familiar with most of these fighters but i'll have a crack!


Did you want to make the call iin the Mundine fight then? That way @stiflers mum can get that tip to @Wallet ...maybe even challenge some chump team if theyve picked picked Mundine


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Did you want to make the call iin the Mundine fight then? That way @stiflers mum can get that tip to @Wallet ...maybe even challenge some chump team if theyve picked picked Mundine


 What about Dale? Do I PM the tip to wallet if Dale's not online by 7? I will be offline after that.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> What about Dale? Do I PM the tip to wallet if Dale's not online by 7? I will be offline after that.


It dont look like Dale is all that interested , he did warn Bruiser about how irresponsible he is though in all fairness to him . :lol:


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> Did you want to make the call iin the Mundine fight then? That way @*stiflers mum* can get that tip to @*Wallet* ...maybe even challenge some chump team if theyve picked picked Mundine


I'm fine with that mate. 
*Rabchenko by KO or TKO !!*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> What about Dale? Do I PM the tip to wallet if Dale's not online by 7? I will be offline after that.


Yep, that's it. Just list it as 67's tip


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

67_special said:


> I'm fine with that mate.
> *Rabchenko by KO or TKO !!*


Maybe next week we all should just email all our picks to all the fights directly to the captain ( I will send mine to Stifflers ) as not to give our opponents any indication as to our selections ? Especially if there are southern hemispher fighters involved .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yep, that's it. Just list it as 67's tip


 Alright I will put 67_Special Rabchenko KO/TKO and my tip Oosthuizen KO/TKO in before 7.00 if @DBerry doesn't come online.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

How far away are we from the Mundine bout , 3 or so hours ? & when is Thomas fighting ?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> How far away are we from the Mundine bout , 3 or so hours ? & when is Thomas fighting ?


 Thomas fights 15th Sunday in Austalia(I think though not sure with it being a southern hemisphere fight) Mundine according to Anton 10pm(4 hours)but could be earlier or later depending on U/C fight duration.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Thomas fights 15th Sunday in Austalia(I think though not sure with it being a southern hemisphere fight) Mundine according to Anton 10pm(4 hours)but could be earlier or later depending on U/C fight duration.


Thanks , I gotta bit of work at home to do but will be looking to catch a stream for that bout .


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Josey Wales said:


> Maybe next week we all should just email all our picks to all the fights directly to the captain ( I will send mine to Stifflers ) as not to give our opponents any indication as to our selections ? Especially if there are southern hemispher fighters involved .


I like that idea, no idea how to go about challenging another team.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @*DBerry* you got this sorted mate? Otherwise VC @*stiflers mum* will need to coord


You on line mate? i'm at home, just, and sat at the computer.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah, I see it's sorted, for what it's worth, I've a red hot tip to back Mundine tonight.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> You on line mate? i'm at home, just, and sat at the computer.


Sorry mate. I wasnt. with time change im on at wieird times.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

67_special said:


> I like that idea, no idea how to go about challenging another team.


You guys can post your tips in the Australian subsection of the nations cup area which is here http://checkhookboxing.com/forumdisplay.php?32-Nations-Cup Other teams cant see what you post in there. Dale or stif will coordinate the challenge. They seem to be posting other teams tips in the brit forum. Find a shit tip and challenge a team on it. It can also be that one team is saying that a fighter is going to win by KO but you say points. So you do the challenge in the brit forum when everyones tips are posted.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Ah, I see it's sorted, for what it's worth, I've a red hot tip to back Mundine tonight.


Fuck. Tht sucks. Youll have to decide what fight your going to take from the other ones.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

DBerry said:


> Ah, I see it's sorted, for what it's worth, I've a red hot tip to back Mundine tonight.


Should have gone with that, can't believe he pulled it off.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Attention team don't forget to PM your tips to Wallet 67_special and me are sorted(I have Osthuizen TKO/KO)the rest of the team get your tips in. Bad start so far with Mundine winning lets hope we can kick some goals with the rest of the tips.:cheers


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@bruiserh89 @DBerry . I have put in a tip for Balaev vs Funeka from Josey Wales so that's 3 tips.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> @bruiserh89 @DBerry . I have put in a tip for Balaev vs Funeka from Josey Wales so that's 3 tips.


Boys if you dont get everone tipping and its close to closing, just out in whatever so we don't miss out. We'll get the cats better herded next week and sort a firm process.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Wait, are we all just tipping one fight each now? What happened to us all tipping all the fights and running with the most popular tips? We better start challenging those othrr cunts.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Ah, I see it's sorted, for what it's worth, I've a red hot tip to back Mundine tonight.


Proved to be the good oil too. I don't suppose you are going to let on where it came from? I know Barry Michael was tipping Rabchenko.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Proved to be the good oil too. I don't suppose you are going to let on where it came from? I know Barry Michael was tipping Rabchenko.


A yorpish voice, I thought I heard, kept me awake, above the howling wind rustling through the willow branches outside my bedroom window, one stormy night.

â€‹(taps nose)


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Wait, are we all just tipping one fight each now? What happened to us all tipping all the fights and running with the most popular tips? We better start challenging those othrr cunts.


Yep now that there is a full fight schedule thats how its supposed to work. When the tips get put in you list who made what as well. One fight each.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yep now that there is a full fight schedule thats how its supposed to work. When the tips get put in you list who made what as well. One fight each.


Wow, I'm lost.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

You've already missed one fight and I don't have picks for:

Wladimir Klitschko vs Kubrat Pulev - Over/Under 9.5 Rounds

Denton Daley vs Youri Kalenga


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

What time is Denton Daley fighting in Ontario Canada it's gotta be coming up fight time over there , who ever in the squad aint made a prediction yet I suggest they personal Mail wallet with their predictions asap we don't want to fuck this up as earlier Stiffles mums pick and my pick both copped to the max three points each ,


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> What time is Denton Daley fighting in Ontario Canada it's gotta be coming up fight time over there , who ever in the squad aint made a prediction yet I suggest they personal Mail wallet with their predictions asap we don't want to fuck this up as earlier Stiffles mums pick and my pick both copped to the max three points each ,


 We both got up? Sweet. We will be better prepared next week. Don't think many other teams would of picked 39 yr old Mundine who went down more times than a Bangkok bar slut against blown up WW inactive Clottey against Rabchenko we are going O.K.:thumbsup


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> We both got up? Sweet. We will be better prepared next week. Don't think many other teams would of picked 39 yr old Mundine who went down more times than a Bangkok bar slut against blown up WW inactive Clottey against Rabchenko we are going O.K.:thumbsup[/QUOTE
> 
> Yea mate team aussie are up to 8 points at the moment maybe Bruza could sticky this in a different colour as a gentle reminder to the other members of our team to get their arses into gear earlier .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm confused and don't know what's happening and will be busy between now and chrimbo, sorry, I'm out.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'm confused and don't know what's happening and will be busy between now and chrimbo, sorry, I'm out.


Nah youre still in but youll only have to pick one fight and how it ends each week. I'm back and i'll get a proper process for everyone to follow that aint rocket science. We minght not win the thing but its a bit of fun.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Nah youre still in but youll only have to pick one fight and how it ends each week. I'm back and i'll get a proper process for everyone to follow that aint rocket science. We minght not win the thing but its a bit of fun.


Well, who am I picking? I'm a little slow on the pick-up here?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Nah youre still in but youll only have to pick one fight and how it ends each week. I'm back and i'll get a proper process for everyone to follow that aint rocket science. We minght not win the thing but its a bit of fun.


WTF you on about Bruza " may not win" ??? Like fuck , next week we are ALL going for it full fucking tilt with NO ONE pulling out , we Australians by my calculations are joint second behind Ireland and the jihadists ( but I could be wrong about the that ) . Team Oz on da up lads .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

If we got our shit together, knew the rules and all, we could Jeff Harding this!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well, who am I picking? I'm a little slow on the pick-up here?


Well a little late for round two of course but i reckon you handle it as a first in best dressed when the fight schedule comes out from Wallet. If there's a fight you're confident about, you claim it, make your pick and how it might end. KO or points. It might mean if your late in checking the schedule you have to pick from a fight you know nothing about the two fighters and do some research. Well get more sorted next week.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> WTF you on about Bruza " may not win" ??? Like fuck , next week we are ALL going for it full fucking tilt with NO ONE pulling out , we Australians by my calculations are joint second behind Ireland and the jihadists ( but I could be wrong about the that ) . Team Oz on da up lads .


Fair enough to call me out there. Very negative of me and we do have every chance.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Fair enough to call me out there. Very negative of me and we do have every chance.


Atta Bear champ :lol: welcome back man .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Not a bad result for Team Australia last week seeing as we only put in 3 from 7 tips! :lol:

Week 2


League Table

CubISIS - 17pts

Scotland - 13pts

England - 10pts

Ireland - 9pts

Australia - 8pts

Wales - 8pts

Mexico - 7pts

USA - 7pts








Quote Originally Posted by Australia 

67_special - Rabchenko KO/TKO - 0pts

stiflers mum - Oosthuizen TKO/KO - 3pts

Josey Wales - Funeka UD - 3pts

Total - 6pts





Quote Originally Posted by Mexico 

LP - Rabchenko stoppage - 0pts

JamieC - Klitschko/Pulev - Over 9.5 Rounds - 0pts

dkos - Funeka UD - 3pts

One to watch - Fitzgerald UD - 0pts

adamcanavan - Kalenga TKO - 3pts

Ishy - Oosthuizen UD - 1pt

Total - 7pts





Quote Originally Posted by Wales 

Roe picks - Rabchenko Stoppage - 0pts

Saturday:

Wladimir Klitschko vs Kubrat Pulev - Over/Under 9.5 Rounds - welsh_dragon83 picks over - 0pts

Thomas Oosthuizen vs Denis Grachev - GazOC picks Oosthuizen PTS - 1pt 

Denton Daley vs Youri Kalenga - SimonTemplar picks Daley PTS - 0pts

Ali Funeka vs Roman Belaev - Bryn picks Funeka TKO - 1pts

Gary 'Spike' O'Sullivan vs Anthony Fitzgerald - Flea Man picks Fitzgerald PTS - 0pts

John Simpson vs Patrick Hyland - Grant - VOID

Total - 2pts





Quote Originally Posted by England 

OneTrueKenners - Rabchenko Pts - 0pts

Wladimir Klitschko vs Kubrat Pulev - Over/Under 9.5 Rounds - Over 9.5 - Elephant Man - 0pts

Thomas Oosthuizen vs Denis Grachev - Oosty Pts -BoxingAnalyst - 1pt

Denton Daley vs Youri Kalenga - Kalenga KO - smoggy7188 - 3pts

Ali Funeka vs Roman Belaev - Funeka KO - Mandanda - 1pt

Gary 'Spike' O'Sullivan vs Anthony Fitzgerald - Spike KO - Gazanta87 - 3pts


There was a young man called Chacal
Who thought of himself as a Jackal
He pimped himself out
Like some stubhub tout 
And ended up winning Fack All

There was an Unknown Poster
Who was up and down like a Toaster
One day he was jock
Another a mick
But he'll always be an Amir Khan Roaster


Total - 8pts





Quote Originally Posted by Ireland 

Lunny:

There once was a man called Wallace
With predictions he found solace,
Along came Rabchenko,
Stopped Mundine by KO,
Because Aussies are often quite jawless.

Rabchenko KO innit blud - 0pts

Baj - Wladimir Klitschko vs Kubrat Pulev - Over 9.5 Rounds - 0pts

Daneel Swagaman - "T-Dawg by decision unanimero" (Oosthuizen like) - 1pt

Pab Allardyce - Denton Daley via decision as that is some nice alliteration he has going on. - 0pts

Michael (FKA Sportofkings) - Roman Belaev Decision - 0pts

Matty lll - Gary 'Spike' O'Sullivan Decision - 1pt

Teeto - Patrick Hyland Stoppage - VOID

Total - 2pts





Quote Originally Posted by CubISIS 

Chatty picks Rabchenko UD - 0pts

Saturday:

Kally - Klitschko vs Pulev - Over 9.5 Rounds - 0pts

Vysotsky - Oosthuzien UD - 1pt

roddy collins - Kalenga KO - 3pts

knowimuch - Balaev KO - 0pts

Markyboy86 - O Sullivan UD - 1pt

12downfor10 - Hyland UD - VOID


CubISIS win 5pts from successful challenge.

Total - 10pts





Quote Originally Posted by Scotland 

Post Box picks Rabchenko UD - 0pts

Hands of Iron picks Funeka UD - 3pts

DrMo picks Kalenga T/KO - 3pts

Hook picks Sullivan UD - 1pt

SJS20 picks Over 9.5 in Klitschko-Pulev: - 0pts

Wladamir Klitsch makes Pulev his bitch
But doesn't do it all that quickly
Pulev will need stitched
But the over is picked
Cause Pulev is really quite tricky

Chacal picks Oosthuizen UD: - 1pt

There once was a man called Thomas Oost
Who's fights lately have made me want to snooze
I used to be big on him
He'd best not look shit again
Cause Grachev is just the worst.

Tommy Gun UD's Drago's son
After the fight his hand's raised cause he won
People will write Grachev off as a bum
Like when Rodriguez stopped him in the first.


Scotland win 5pts from successful challenge.

Total - 13pts





Quote Originally Posted by USA 

robpalmer135 - Rabchenko stoppage - 0pts

Juiceboxbiotch picks the over on Klitschko/Pulev - 0pts

Marlow picked Kalenga by stoppage - 3pts

JeffJoiner picked Oosthuizen on points - 1pt 

Reppin501 picked Funeka on points - 3pts

Drew101 picked Fitzgerald on points - 0pts

Pork N Chili picked Hyland on points - VOID

Total - 7pts

Scotland challenge Wales on Kalenga-Daley. Scotland win 5pts.

Ireland fucking challenge CubISIS on Kalenga-Daley. CubISIS win 5pts.


Ireland win the Ishida Award for Lunny's introduction of Limerick week.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

:lol: Josey Wales scored more points for Australia with his 1 tip than the entire Welsh team scored all up.:lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: Josey Wales scored more points for Australia with his 1 tip than the entire Welsh team scored all up.:lol:


Yea Bryn Bach is going to rue the day he made me leave the Land of my fathers theres no going back I'm Australian now mate , ON YA. .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yea Bryn Bach is going to rue the day he made me leave the Land of my fathers theres no going back I'm Australian now mate , ON YA. .


What's your fight for this week Jose? Are you going to speculate on the Bellew Clev fight worth double points?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Tough one Bruza but yes i figure Nathan will beat blow hard bollocks Bellew over 12 by UD for double points we ought to challenge the Jihadists or the paddies in an attempt to peg em back mate . But something is telling me this fight is bent ( you know that nagging feeling sonething ain't right here ) ? One things for sure it would set up a deciding rubber nice if tgat tool Bellew were to win .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Tough one Bruza but yes i figure Nathan will beat blow hard bollocks Bellew over 12 by UD for double points we ought to challenge the Jihadists or the paddies in an attempt to peg em back mate . But something is telling me this fight is bent ( you know that nagging feeling sonething ain't right here ) ? One things for sure it would set up a deciding rubber nice if tgat tool Bellew were to win .


As I read through your post I'm not sure you're staying with your original choice. Still Clev UD?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes mate sorry for going off at a tangent but I was just thinking out aloud , still Our Nath by UD . BTW I reckon it's time to make Stifflers the captain .


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

A) how can you tell who has submitted their entry and who hasn't 
B) can anyone PM the captain and ask him to post under another member's name for one of the missing fights (i.e last week it seems there were only 3 entries) as a back-up in case they miss their pick? Obviously someone who hasn't already voted.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> A) how can you tell who has submitted their entry and who hasn't
> B) can anyone PM the captain and ask him to post under another member's name for one of the missing fights (i.e last week it seems there were only 3 entries) as a back-up in case they miss their pick? Obviously someone who hasn't already voted.


Check the threads here -

http://checkhookboxing.com/forumdisplay.php?59-Australia


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Sox said:


> Check the threads here -
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/forumdisplay.php?59-Australia


Nigelbro, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I have access to this thread though

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-Cup-Part-Three!-CubISIS-Conquering-**/page62


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

I guess only team members can see it.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I follow the thread and see that not everyone posts, that's all.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I follow the thread and see that not everyone posts, that's all.


Why not join the team mate ? If it's possible .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Nigelbro, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


Hey Nige. I've got you access to the Aus team area now. We have a full team (meaning everyone has one fight each week) but it would be good to have a back up for if someone cant pick one week, doesn't pick one week or drops out.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Hey Nige. I've got you access to the Aus team area now. We have a full team (meaning everyone has one fight each week) but it would be good to have a back up for if someone cant pick one week, doesn't pick one week or drops out.


:good thanks mate. I figure it would be better to get an 0 than a did not vote.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Ok @DBerry @Crusher @67_special @PIRA still waiting on your tips. Post your tips in the Aussie team area. The remaining fights are:
Saturday:

Wednesday:

Ali Raymi vs Prince Maz

Saturday:

Anthony Joshua vs Michael Sprott - Over/Under 0.5 Rounds

Robert Swierzbinski vs Patrick Mendy


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ok @DBerry @Crusher @67_special @PIRA still waiting on your tips. Post your tips in the Aussie team area. The remaining fights are:
> Saturday:
> 
> Wednesday:
> ...


Just realised we only need three of you four to choose fights since only 8 were put up this week.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Did you get the change i made to my pick mate ? I went from Cleverly UD to Cleverly SD ,


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Did you get the change i made to my pick mate ? I went from Cleverly UD to Cleverly SD ,


Picking the winner gets you one point. Picking the winner and whether its by stoppage or points gets you three points. So you don't have to get the detail of UD SD or TKO KO RTD as it doesn't get you any more points.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Picking the winner gets you one point. Picking the winner and whether its by stoppage or points gets you three points. So you don't have to get the detail of UD SD or TKO KO RTD as it doesn't get you any more points.


Clev points then , can't believe this shit is PPV .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Clev points then , can't believe this shit is PPV .


I did notice the brit forum has a thread asking whose buying. I think they're banking on it being popular as a grudge match. Their last outing was close.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I did notice the brit forum has a thread asking whose buying. I think they're banking on it being popular as a grudge match. Their last outing was close.


Nath ain't the type of kid to bare a grudge mate all the shit is being talked by the bloke who lost last time they fought . Bellew talking shit is single handily selling this fight to the mongs though he must be Hearns delight .


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ok @*DBerry* @*Crusher* @*67_special* @*PIRA* still waiting on your tips. Post your tips in the Aussie team area. The remaining fights are:
> Saturday:
> 
> Wednesday:
> ...


Ali, Anthony win fight might last 4 or 5 rounds and Robert


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Nath ain't the type of kid to bare a grudge mate all the shit is being talked by the bloke who lost last time they fought . Bellew talking shit is single handily selling this fight to the mongs though he must be Hearns delight .


 We get fights here on FOX on delay and when they fought on the same card(from memory Nathan beat his opponent 1st and Tony beat his 2nd)and they argued ring side it looked like both guys don't like each other.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Ali, Anthony win fight might last 4 or 5 rounds and Robert


Thanks mate. Now that there are full fight schedules we're picking a fight each and also tipping how it ends (points or stoppage). Did you have one of those you feel particularly confident about and I'll put that up as your tip.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Ali
Joshua
Mendey


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Ali
> Joshua
> Mendey


Hey PIRA. See my post above yours to Crusher. You need to pick one fight winner and whether it ends stoppage of points.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Thanks mate. Now that there are full fight schedules we're picking a fight each and also tipping how it ends (points or stoppage). Did you have one of those you feel particularly confident about and I'll put that up as your tip.


Joshua stoppage


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Hahahaha op

EDIT: sorry for laughing, I had to read 50+ pages of the main thread to understand how the game works myself but this is right up there with the Scots trying to write a limerick.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Hahahaha op
> 
> EDIT: sorry for laughing, I had to read 50+ pages of the main thread to understand how the game works myself but this is right up there with the Scots trying to write a limerick.


We're getting there! I probably didn't explain too well.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Two more needed @DBerry @67_special @PIRA

PIRA which one did you want to go with from those picks and how do they win?

Wednesday:

Ali Raymi vs Prince Maz

Saturday:

Robert Swierzbinski vs Patrick Mendy


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Robert Swierzbinski by UD for me


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Joshua stoppage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Joshua stoppage


 Ali Raymi vs Prince Maz is the only fight left. Crusher has already picked Joshua. Don't ask me who the f**k these 2 guys are.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?cat=boxer&human_id=561186






http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=666488&cat=boxer

If I was you I would pick Ali Raymi by TKO/KO


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Ali Rayma vs Prince Maz is the only fight left. Crusher has already picked Joshua.


I will let you pick - I have sent a PM opting out.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

PIRA said:


> I will let you pick - I have sent a PM opting out.


 That's too bad mate. I think Nigelbro will take your place.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Ali Raymi by stoppage.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Nath ain't the type of kid to bare a grudge mate all the shit is being talked by the bloke who lost last time they fought . Bellew talking shit is single handily selling this fight to the mongs though he must be Hearns delight .


 I think this will be a spirited fight. Bad blood always adds spice to a fight.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Ali Raymi by stoppage.


Ok that finishes Team Australia tips. I've pm'd them to Wallet. When the other teams picks come up will have a look at for a chump pick and challenge that team.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ok that finishes Team Australia tips. I've pm'd them to Wallet. When the other teams picks come up will have a look at for a chump pick and challenge that team.


The Raymi fight would be the one to challenge with, I recon.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> The Raymi fight would be the one to challenge with, I recon.


You mean a team that picks the other guy? It might be hard because that fight happens tonight.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> The Raymi fight would be the one to challenge with, I recon.


Everyone picked Raymi so that wouldn't have worked. Perfect start to team Aus anyway with the 3 points. All teams got the three.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Everyone picked Raymi so that wouldn't have worked. Perfect start to team Aus anyway with the 3 points. All teams got the three.


I thought we were joint third alongside Wales ? Looks like Both Scotland & the Poms have risen above us ( I could be wrong though).


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Team Ireland have shown an interest in challenging the pick i made on the Clev v Bellew fight , obviously i will stay out of debate , it's up to the team .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Team Ireland have shown an interest in challenging the pick i made on the Clev v Bellew fight , obviously i will stay out of debate , it's up to the team .


Too late. They've challenged Wales now instead. 
@DBerry did you guys want to challenge Cubisis on the Joshua fight? They've said it will end in less than half a round! We've said will go longer.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Too late. They've challenged Wales now instead.
> 
> @DBerry did you guys want to challenge Cubisis on the Joshua fight? They've said it will end in less than half a round! We've said will go longer.


Haha sounds good.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Too late. They've challenged Wales now instead.
> 
> @DBerry did you guys want to challenge Cubisis on the Joshua fight? They've said it will end in less than half a round! We've said will go longer.


Perfecto!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Perfecto!


Wallet has clarified Sprott needs to survive 1 round which gets a little more risky. Cubisis have accepted challenge and are talking about the Clev fight too. Just trying to find out if you can challenge on more than one fight between two teams.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> *Wallet has clarified Sprott needs to survive 1 round which gets a little more risky.* Cubisis have accepted challenge and are talking about the Clev fight too. Just trying to find out if you can challenge on more than one fight between two teams.


Fuck, that could change things.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Wallet has clarified Sprott needs to survive 1 round which gets a little more risky. Cubisis have accepted challenge and are talking about the Clev fight too. Just trying to find out if you can challenge on more than one fight between two teams.


Sprott will last the first round out . Possibly go four i reckon .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Sprott will last the first round out . Possibly go four i reckon .


I'm trying to remember if he lasted that long against Price


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I'm trying to remember if he lasted that long against Price


You might be thinking of Skelton Bruza mate . I can't recall Sprott fighting Pricey .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> You might be thinking of Skelton Bruza mate . I can't recall Sprott fighting Pricey .


Ahh yes. That was Skelton :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ahh yes. That was Skelton :lol:


Skelton went just a bit further With Price if i recall correctly .

Edit yep second round .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Is that points board right on the Brit forum ? I thought we were higher .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Is that points board right on the Brit forum ? I thought we were higher .


Yep. Equal with the Welsh. See how we go this week though with a full entry of tips and a challenge too.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Is that points board right on the Brit forum ? I thought we were higher .


A bit of confusion has reigned but now the Challenge is locked in with Cubisis on the Cleverly v Bellew fight. Bonus 5 points for team Australia if Jose correctly picks the win for Cleverly. Cubisis reckon Bellew.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> A bit of confusion has reigned but now the Challenge is locked in with Cubisis on the Cleverly v Bellew fight. Bonus 5 points for team Australia if Jose correctly picks the win for Cleverly. Cubisis reckon Bellew.


There is a snowt paper between these two but the mistake Bellew will make is he will come in too heavy come first bells & whilst cruising for the first few rounds will start blowing like a bastard come the 5th and if Nath can stay away from his bombs he will then start to box beautifully from there on in , the bookies got them even so this was a hard choice to make ( not a homie decision either ) but i decided to go with Nathan because I genuinley think he is the better of the two , btw Naths weight gain has been gradual that will make a big difference as well and he's always well conditioned . Hopefully i got my pick right and earn us some tidy points , what are everyone else's view on this fight ? NO FENCE SITTERS , I'm off to bed now as its a massive day for me tomorrow what with the Rugby , Clev fighting and party to attend with the wife tomorrow night .


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

In the Poll I picked Bellew KO. I'm hoping for Cleverly though and I see a points win by him as the only other possible result. I don't think Bellew can beat him over 12 rounds he needs to blast him out in 6.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I was actually going to pick Bellew by KO in this one as my tip but didn't want to upset Josey.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I was actually going to pick Bellew by KO in this one as my tip but didn't want to upset Josey.


Jose has put some solid justification in there. The teams were pretty split on this one so this was what all the challenges were about. I was surprised all teams went Meehan. Real 50/50 fight there.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Jose has put some solid justification in there. The teams were pretty split on this one so this was what all the challenges were about. I was surprised all teams went Meehan. Real 50/50 fight there.


 Well I tipped Meehan Cameron''s yo yoing weight divisions has affected him IMO.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well I tipped Meehan Cameron''s yo yoing weight divisions has affected him IMO.


Be good to watch it. Not looking good on the stream front at the moment.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Be good to watch it. Not looking good on the stream front at the moment.


 I got it on ME so can't help sorry. Tourney about to stop Willis Meehan looked good on debut.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> In the Poll I picked Bellew KO. I'm hoping for Cleverly though and I see a points win by him as the only other possible result. I don't think Bellew can beat him over 12 rounds he needs to blast him out in 6.


The dreaded draw is paying 20-1 and I've not heared a whisper on any of the forums about it , it's worth a cheeky tenner .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I was actually going to pick Bellew by KO in this one as my tip but didn't want to upset Josey.


It's a possibility but don't forget Bellew has been parked up by Stevenson he ain't the rock solid monster he's making himself out to be with that pie hole of a mouth his , (fucking praying Nath makes him cry in the ring again ) .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> In the Poll I picked Bellew KO. I'm hoping for Cleverly though and I see a points win by him as the only other possible result. I don't think Bellew can beat him over 12 rounds he needs to blast him out in 6.


Bellew will have to fight Nathan cleverly to win.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well I tipped Meehan Cameron''s yo yoing weight divisions has affected him IMO.


Nice work mate. Came away with the one point. No one tipped Meehan by points and a couple of teams tipped Cameron.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Nice work mate. Came away with the one point. No one tipped Meehan by points and a couple of teams tipped Cameron.


Yep nice one Stifflers you just pegged the Paddies back to equal *US* & Wales :happy


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Damn. Sprott didn't last a single round!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Damn. Bellew by slit decision in a real skilless snoozer.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Bellew will have to fight Nathan cleverly to win.


:hey


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@JohnH brings in the one point picking Branco

Damn on Mendy beating Swiz.

Looks a lean week for Team Australia.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Bellew will have to fight Nathan cleverly to win.







:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol:


I'm here all week, try the salmon, it's great.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck sake lads what a shite preformance by Nathan he should retire and use that maths degree & the money he just robbed us of because Boxing shouldn't be any his business any longer losing to that standard of fighter really doesn't support any argument to the contrary . Sorry about the pick lads but it seems I'm the last to realise Nathan's done .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Fuck sake lads what a shite preformance by Nathan he should retire and use that maths degree & the money he just robbed us of because Boxing shouldn't be any his business any longer losing to that standard of fighter really doesn't support any argument to the contrary . Sorry about the pick lads but it seems I'm the last to realise Nathan's done .


Jeez, it was a terrible fight to watch. Clev just limped that jab outthere in single punches, not concerning Bellew at all. Bellew wasn't impressive either though.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @JohnH *brings in the one point picking Branco*
> 
> Damn on Mendy beating Swiz.
> 
> Looks a lean week for Team Australia.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Alright lads. You know how it works now so hopefully less chasing up to do. @Crusher @stiflers mum @Josey Wales @67_special @Rise_Above @Nigelbro @Sox @DBerry @JohnH Get your tips in. First come, first serve. Do your tip in the Aus nations cup area. Fight are:

Fixtures:

Friday (early):

Ruslan Provodnikov vs Jose Luis Castillo - Over/Under 3.5 Rounds

Saturday:

Frankie Gavin vs Bradley Skeete

Liam Walsh vs Gary Sykes

Tyson Fury vs Derek Chisora

Billy Joe Saunders vs Chris Eubank Jr

Evgeny Gradovich vs Jayson Velez

Terence Crawford vs Raymundo Beltran


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Week 3:

League Table

CubISIS - 41pts

Ireland - 29pts

Scotland - 27pts

England - 25pts

Wales - 22pts

Australia - 19pts

USA - 15pts

Mexico - 10pts

Quote Originally Posted by Scotland

Post Box - Raymi TKO - 3pts

NoMas picks Kali Meehan tko - 1pt

SJS20 picks Cleverly UD - 0pts

Hands of Iron picks Swierzbinski UD - 0pts

bballchump11 picks Vargas UD - 3pts

pitythefool picks Pacquiao UD - 3pts

DrMo picks Branco UD - 1pt

Chacal picks under 0.5 rounds on Joshua - Sprott - 3pts

Total - 14pts

Quote Originally Posted by Mexico

JamieC - Raymi TKO - 3pts

One to watch - Cameron Points - 0pts

Total - 3pts

Quote Originally Posted by England

BoltonTerrier - Raymi TKO - 3pts

Shane Cameron vs Kali Meehan (early) - Mandanda picks Meehan KO[/B] - 1pt

Anthony Joshua vs Michael Sprott - Over/Under 0.5 Rounds - OneTrueKenners picks Over 0.5rds - 0pts

Nathan Cleverly vs Tony Bellew (Double Points) - BoxingAnalyst picks Bellend KO - 2pts

Manny Pacquiao vs Chris Algieri - Gazanta87 picks Pacman KO - 1pt

Jessie Vargas vs Antonio DeMarco - smoggy7188 picks Vargas Points - 3pts

Robert Swierzbinski vs Patrick Mendy - PaulieMc picks Swierzbinski pts - 0pts

Gianluca Branco vs Rafal Jackiewicz - Elephant Man picks Jackiewicz pts - 0pts

England win 5pts from successful challenge.

Total - 15pts

Quote Originally Posted by Australia

Nigelbro - Raymi TKO - 3pts

Shane Cameron vs Kali Meehan (early) - Stiflers mum tips Meehan by stoppage. - 1pt

Anthony Joshua vs Michael Sprott - Over/Under 0.5 Rounds Crusher - tips Joshua over 0.5 rounds - 0pts

Nathan Cleverly vs Tony Bellew (Double Points) - Josey Wales tips Cleverly points - 0pts

Robert Swierzbinski vs Patrick Mendy - @67_special tips Swierzbinsnki points win - 0pts

Gianluca Branco vs Rafal Jackiewicz - JohnH tips Branco points win - 1pt

Manny Pacquiao vs Chris Algieri - Rise above tips Pacman points win - 3pts

Jessie Vargas vs Antonio DeMarco - Sox tips Vargas points win - 3pts

Total - 11pts

Quote Originally Posted by CubISIS

Kally - Raymi TKO - 3pts

Shane Cameron vs Kali Meehan (early) - roddy collins - Meehan KO - 1pt

Anthony Joshua vs Michael Sprott - Over/Under 0.5 Rounds - shenmue - Joshua under - 3pts

Nathan Cleverly vs Tony Bellew (Double Points) - Markyboy86 - Bellew KO - 2pts

Robert Swierzbinski vs Patrick Mendy - chatty - Mendy UD - 3pts

Gianluca Branco vs Rafal Jackiewicz - Vysotsky - Branco UD - 1pt

Manny Pacquiao vs Chris Algieri - 12downfor10 - Pacquaio UD - 3pts

Jessie Vargas vs Antonio DeMarco - HenrySwanson - Vargas UD - 3pts

CubISIS win 5pts from successful challenge.

Total - 24pts

Quote Originally Posted by Wales

welsh_dragon83 - Raymi TKO - 3pts

Shane Cameron vs Kali Meehan (early) - Wickio - Meehan Stoppage - 1pt

Anthony Joshua vs Michael Sprott - Over/Under 0.5 Rounds - Roe - Under - 3pts

Nathan Cleverly vs Tony Bellew (Double Points) - SimonTemplar - Clev PTS - 0pts

Robert Swierzbinski vs Patrick Mendy - Bryn - Swierzbinski PTS - 0pts

Gianluca Branco vs Rafal Jackiewicz - Grant - Branco PTS - 1pt

Manny Pacquiao vs Chris Algieri - GazOC - Pacquiao PTS - 3pts

Jessie Vargas vs Antonio DeMarco - Flea Man - Vargas PTS - 3pts

Total - 14pts

Quote Originally Posted by Ireland

Lunny - Raymi by a Knockout Blow - 3pts

Teets - Cameron Stoppage - 0pts

Baj - Over 0.5 rounds - 0pts

Danny - Bellew Stoppage - 2pts

Elvis - Vargas Points - 3pts

Michael - Mendy Decision - 3pts

Sxane - Pac Decision - 3pts

Pab - Branco Points - 1pt

Ireland win 5pts from successful challenge.

Total - 20pts

Quote Originally Posted by USA

Reppin501: Manny Pacquiao - Decision - 3pts

Juiceboxbiotch: Anthony Joshua - TKO - Over 0.5 rounds - 0pts

Bogotazo: Jessie Vargas - Decision - 3pts

Montero: Kali Meehan - TKO - 1pt

Marlow: Nathan Cleverly - Points - 0pts

JeffJoiner: Robert Swierzbinski - Points - 0pts

Pork N Chili: Gianluca Branco - Decision - 1pt

Total - 8pts

Scotland challenge England on Cleverly - Bellew. England win 5pts.

Ireland challenge Wales on Cleverly - Bellew. Ireland win 5pts.

CubISIS challenge Australia on Cleverly - Bellew. CubISIS win 5pts.

Ireland win the Ishida Award after Lunny won Leek Week for them:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tyson Fury UD at this point. (might change the way it ends, need to think a bit more).


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Tyson Fury UD at this point. (might change the way it ends, need to think a bit more).


Sox shoots out the blocks! points eh? Could be by stoppage too I reckon. Tell me when you want to lock it in Eddie. @JohnH may want to weigh in on this too knowing how he loves his heavies.

Also I've asked wallet if its possible to get 9 fights per round so everyone gets a tip each week.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Provodnikov tko within 3 rounds


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Crawford points 12


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Crawford points 12


Hmm. Which one Crush? This or the Provodnikov pick?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Sox shoots out the blocks! points eh? Could be by stoppage too I reckon. Tell me when you want to lock it in Eddie. @JohnH may want to weigh in on this too knowing how he loves his heavies.
> 
> Also I've asked wallet if its possible to get 9 fights per round so everyone gets a tip each week.


I'm definitely going with a Fury win, just need to decide on the outcome.
How long do I have?


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Hmm. Which one Crush? This or the Provodnikov pick?


See what everyone else throws up up but I'm confident in both


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Crusher said:


> See what everyone else throws up up but I'm confident in both


 Ok mate. Will do.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Till like Saturday night our time really. I know your picking on this one.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Frankie Gavin wins on points.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Frankie Gavin wins on points.


OK cheers mate.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I will take a knee this week if it's ok lads I'm away working and I'm snowed under i will check toward the end of the week to see if all fights have been selected and if so then great . Welly done stiffs , Sox & Riser good shouts and we would be struggling if not for those points this week . Still couldn't believe my ears this morning when the radio presenter said Nath wants a return ,


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Liam Walsh - stoppage.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Sox shoots out the blocks! points eh? Could be by stoppage too I reckon. Tell me when you want to lock it in Eddie. @JohnH may want to weigh in on this too knowing how he loves his heavies.
> 
> Also I've asked wallet if its possible to get 9 fights per round so everyone gets a tip each week.


Of all the fights this and the Eubank/Saunders ones are the most difficult to decide on.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Gradovich UD


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Billy Joe Saunders UD


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Excellent. Just waiting on @Sox to make his call on Fury v Chisora (got time) and someone to make a call on Beltran v Crawford and see if they agree with Crusher. I took Crushers tip of under win for Provodnikov.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Yep I'd roll with that if no on else fancies it and the reason being is imo Crawford can box all night and Raymundo is a capable guy as we all saw whilst taking a decent pro like Ricky Burns to school and getting robbed , I think Terrence will prove way too skilled and end up the winner on points by a fair bit in the end .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yep I'd roll with that if no on else fancies it and the reason being is imo Crawford can box all night and Raymundo is a capable guy as we all saw whilst taking a decent pro like Ricky Burns to school and getting robbed , I think Terrence will prove way too skilled and end up the winner on points by a fair bit in the end .


Ok, that's the last one and can be Jose's tip.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Any advice for @Sox deliberating on Fury v Chisora? I reckon Fury stoppage. Fury will hit the canvas early, copping an overhand to the jaw but then keep Chis at a distance and break him down in the 10th.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Any advice for @*Sox* deliberating on Fury v Chisora? I reckon Fury stoppage. Fury will hit the canvas early, copping an overhand to the jaw but then keep Chis at a distance and break him down in the 10th.


I agree, I recon Fury takes Chisora in to the second half and Del Boy implodes, should be a fun fight though.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Hmmm...


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Just to add to your confusion may i add , too much has been read into their first fight as Chisora was fat as this xmas turkey i got my eye in up in Herefordshire , wait until the weigh in lads would be my advice on this particular bout as both are as capable of each other of coming in plump .


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Good picks. I'll wash the jumpers this week.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Good picks. I'll wash the jumpers this week.


Haha. Onya Nige. Wallet came back saying they'll have between 7-8 fights because he thought some teams only had that many. I thought most had 9 and that was what was mentioned. I'll keep working on him. The fights seem to have a pommy slant to them too so luckily we have Jose and JohnH.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Good stuff. It doesn't bother me either way, I'll just keep my eye on it if we're having a slow week. I noticed that a couple of teams have had relatively few picks which is a shame because if you can snatch a challenge it's as good as 3 wins.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Good stuff. It doesn't bother me either way, I'll just keep my eye on it if we're having a slow week. I noticed that a couple of teams have had relatively few picks which is a shame because if you can snatch a challenge it's as good as 3 wins.


All good. I just whinged to Wallet again. He'll love me for it:smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Good stuff. It doesn't bother me either way, I'll just keep my eye on it if we're having a slow week. I noticed that a couple of teams have had relatively few picks which is a shame because if you can snatch a challenge it's as good as 3 wins.


You can be my partner this week.

I'm picking Fury to win.
You decide how that win happens.

Deal? :good


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> All good. I just whinged to Wallet again. He'll love me for it:smile


Yeah I saw that.



Sox said:


> You can be my partner this week.
> 
> I'm picking Fury to win.
> You decide how that win happens.
> ...


Nah mate you choose it's your pick. If they had an option for Fury to knock himself out I'd be all over it like a fat kid on a cupcake.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Yeah I saw that.
> 
> Nah mate you choose it's your pick. If they had an option for Fury to knock himself out I'd be all over it like a fat kid on a cupcake.


:rofl


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Nah mate you choose it's your pick. If they had an option for Fury to knock himself out I'd be all over it like a fat kid on a cupcake.


 :lol:

Alright, I've decided to go with my original gut feeling.
Tyson Fury UD.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Yeah I saw that.
> 
> Nah mate you choose it's your pick. If they had an option for Fury to knock himself out I'd be all over it like a fat kid on a cupcake.


:lol: well played .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Tips are in lads. Gotta do better than last week with this lot...


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Tips are in lads. Gotta do better than last week with this lot...


Bloody hell we are off to a Poor start Castillo went five i think but in all fairness to young Crusher he could have opted to take the safer imo Crawford pick . I don't think this one result will effect the table at the lower end as far as we're Concerned though .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bloody hell we are off to a Poor start Castillo went five i think but in all fairness to young Crusher he could have opted to take the safer imo Crawford pick . I don't think this one result will effect the table at the lower end as far as we're Concerned though .


Durable fucker :lol: Oh well.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

BTW. I've challenged the Mexicans on Sykes v Walsh. @JohnH I have no idea about this one. What's our chances of picking up the bonus 5 points here?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> BTW. I've challenged the Mexicans on Sykes v Walsh. @JohnH I have no idea about this one. What's our chances of picking up the bonus 5 points here?


:uwot


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> :uwot


Each week you can challenge another team on one of their picks that's different to yours. If they accept the challenge and your fighter wins, then you get 5 bonus points. So is Walsh likely to get us the 5?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Each week you can challenge another team on one of their picks that's different to yours. If they accept the challenge and your fighter wins, then you get 5 bonus points. So is Walsh likely to get us the 5?


Does the fashion of win come into it Bruz ?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Does the fashion of win come into it Bruz ?


Nah you can either challenge on the winner, or if you've picked the same winner as another team but disagree on KO vs points you can challenge that as well.

Correct winner = 1 point. Winner plus form of victory = 3 Bonus 5 for winning a challenge but can only make one challenge per round. Teams cant be involved in more than one.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Nah you can either challenge on the winner, or if you've picked the same winner as another team but disagree on KO vs points you can challenge that as well.
> 
> Correct winner = 1 point. Winner plus form of victory = 3 Bonus 5 for winning a challenge but can only make one challenge per round. Teams cant be involved in more than one.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ok thanks mate that's made things crystal .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@JohnH With the Walsh win (though not by stoppage) and the challenge on it with the Mexicans we pick up 6 points :happy


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @JohnH With the Walsh win (though not by stoppage) and the challenge on it with the Mexicans we pick up 6 points :happy


Who da Daddy?!?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @JohnH With the Walsh win (though not by stoppage) and the challenge on it with the Mexicans we pick up 6 points :happy


Shut out apparently , I'm fucking 50 miles away from the excel ( I stayed in the lodge next to it for five nights last week) gutted I'm working the other side of London tonight mate as i can't go , no stream either FFS just reading the thread in Brit forum . BTW Johnno well done mate . We will have a better night tonight Team .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Shut out apparently , I'm fucking 50 miles away from the excel ( I stayed in the lodge next to it for five nights last week) gutted I'm working the other side of London tonight mate as i can't go , no stream either FFS just reading the thread in Brit forum . BTW Johnno well done mate . We will have a better night tonight Team .


Do you just need a PM link or just not with a computer?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Who da Daddy?!?


Lucas :huh


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Do you just need a PM link or just not with a computer?


Nah I'm screwed mate just about got 3G on the phone . It's ok the RBR will have to do over the Brit side . Thanks anyway .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol:
> 
> Alright, I've decided to go with my original gut feeling.
> Tyson Fury UD.


Chisora into the 8th but been asked by his corner for the last couple whether he wants to go on. Surely wont go 12. Getting punished and has no answer to the taller man with double the reach.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Chisora into the 8th but been asked by his corner for the last couple whether he wants to go on. Surely wont go 12. Getting punished and has no answer to the taller man with double the reach.


Looks like he will last. Tyson is showing no interest now in finishing it.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Chisora retired at the end of the 10th. Painfully boring fight to watch. Wlad can rest easy.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sounds like Gradovich got rorted for a draw. At least we don't move down the ladder and he didn't lose his belt.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

I picked Crawford didn't I what happened with provnikov


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Crusher said:


> I picked Crawford didn't I what happened with provnikov


Yep. You picked Crawford by points agreed by Jose so get the max 3 points there. Prov took longer than lasted 5 rounds so I don't think we get anything there.

Still a good week, should move up the table with that.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yep. You picked Crawford by points agreed by Jose so get the max 3 points there. Prov took longer than lasted 5 rounds so I don't think we get anything there.
> 
> Still a good week, should move up the table with that.


Spewing about prov my initial thoughts where 6 or 7 rounds then I changed my mind as any gambler will tell you go with your initial gut feeling. Anyway good we picked a few winners


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Spewing about prov my initial thoughts where 6 or 7 rounds then I changed my mind as any gambler will tell you go with your initial gut feeling. Anyway good we picked a few winners


Yea good effort mate you had the two of em but by my calculations we will stay in the same position on the old score board .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yep. You picked Crawford by points agreed by Jose so get the max 3 points there. Prov took longer than lasted 5 rounds so I don't think we get anything there.
> 
> Still a good week, should move up the table with that.


We should get a point for it hopefully .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> We should get a point for it hopefully .


I think because that was a specific under/over fight because they considered it a foregone conclusion that Prov would win. Could check the results from last week whether we got a point for the Joshua sprott fight because we got the under/over wrong then. Cubisis remain the ones to beat. They picked just about identical to us this week and challenged a team on Walsh too.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I think because that was a specific under/over fight because they considered it a foregone conclusion that Prov would win. Could check the results from last week whether we got a point for the Joshua sprott fight because we got the under/over wrong then. Cubisis remain the ones to beat. They picked just about identical to us this week and challenged a team on Walsh too.


Yes it will remain a tight run affair for the time being its when sides get sloppy and start missing out on sending their selections in things start to get interesting .


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

How many points have we got??


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> How many points have we got??


35 PTS ( that's one point above the Poms ) J :happy


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> 35 PTS ( that's one point above the Poms ) J :happy


Boom!!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Week Four:

League Table

CubISIS - 51pts

Ireland - 42pts

Scotland - 41pts

Wales - 40pts

Australia - 35pts

England - 34pts

USA - 25pts

Mexico - 23pts








Quote Originally Posted by Australia 

Friday (early):

Ruslan Provodnikov vs Jose Luis Castillo - Over/Under 3.5 Rounds Crusher tips prod under - 0pts

Saturday:

Frankie Gavin vs Bradley Skeete - DBerry Tips Gavin points - 3pts

Liam Walsh vs Gary Sykes - JohnH tips Walsh stoppage - 1pt

Tyson Fury vs Derek Chisora - Sox tips Fury points - 1pt

Billy Joe Saunders vs Chris Eubank Jr - 67_special tips BJ points - 3pts

Evgeny Gradovich vs Jayson Velez - Stiflers mum tips Gradovich points - 0pts

Terence Crawford vs Raymundo Beltran - Josey Wales tips Crawford points - 3pts

Australia win 5pts from successful challenge.

Total - 16pts


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@JohnH @Crusher @Rise_Above @67_special @Nigelbro @DBerry @Josey Wales get you tips in here lads http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?56054-Week-5-tips&p=1686110#post1686110

Friday:

Jean Marc Mormeck vs Mateusz Masternak

Saturday:

Akio Shibata vs Makoto Fuchigami (early)

Yoshitaka Kato vs Nihito Arakawa (early)

David Lemieux vs Gabriel Rosado

James De La Rosa vs Hugo Centeno Jr

Thomas Dulorme vs Henry Lundy

Juergen Braehmer vs Pawel Glazewski

Captain's Pick: Prizefighter - The Lightweights (6pts)

@stiflers mum @Sox its another 7 fight round so you guys are on the bench. Nige and Riser benched it last week.

No Geale v Fletcher unfortunately. DBerry has to make the call on the prizefighter as captain.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @JohnH @Crusher @Rise_Above @67_special @Nigelbro @DBerry @Josey Wales get you tips in here lads http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?56054-Week-5-tips&p=1686110#post1686110
> 
> Friday:
> 
> ...


That's a bit daft... 
Me oh my, what's wrong with this world we live in!? atsch


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm tipping Jean Marc Mormeck via points and am open to input from the team for the Prizefighter.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I'm tipping Jean Marc Mormeck via points and am open to input from the team for the Prizefighter.


Ok you can defer your captains pick and take the Mormeck fight. Maybe one of the UK lads want to take the Prizefighter pick?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Braehmer UD & Buckland for the lightweights for me , go with whatever you choose as my pick lads . BTW Bruiser may i suggest we be a bit more cute regarding the timing when it comes to entering our predictions mate ie let's see who has picked who or leave it a bit later to drop our selections in . Just saying ))


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Braehmer UD & Buckland for the lightweights for me , go with whatever you choose as my pick lads . BTW Bruiser may i suggest we be a bit more cute regarding the timing when it comes to entering our predictions mate ie let's see who has picked who or leave it a bit later to drop our selections in . Just saying ))


Ok. We'll take the Buckland. Yeah we can be a bit more subtle. It was only one week Wallet put our picks out early. He usually puts them out with others. We can also do our tips in the Aus page of the Nations cup instead of here. I've noticed a few nosies haveing a look here.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH has made a pick in the Braehmer fight.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ok. We'll take the Buckland. Yeah we can be a bit more subtle. It was only one week Wallet put our picks out early. He usually puts them out with others. We can also do our tips in the Aus page of the Nations cup instead of here. I've noticed a few nosies haveing a look here.


The Buckland pick is still open mate if anyone feels any different then it's open for discussion but yea Buckland would be my pick .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> The Buckland pick is still open mate if anyone feels any different then it's open for discussion but yea Buckland would be my pick .


Ok we'll see if anyone feels differently otherwise. I reckon some people are going to have to do some homework to pick the Japanese ones.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ok we'll see if anyone feels differently otherwise. I reckon some people are going to have to do some homework to pick the Japanese ones.


Southern Hemisphere's call on those fights mate i seriously don't know shit about the scene in Japan i can't speak for Johnno though .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Southern Hemisphere's call on those fights mate i seriously don't know shit about the scene in Japan i can't speak for Johnno though .


I think anyone in the team will find it a google job but I might be wrong.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I think anyone in the team will find it a google job but I might be wrong.


Crusher might be our ace in the hole there mate .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Ok @Nigelbro @Crusher @Rise_Above @stiflers mum we still need these four fights decided

Akio Shibata vs Makoto Fuchigami (early)

Yoshitaka Kato vs Nihito Arakawa (early)

James De La Rosa vs Hugo Centeno Jr

Thomas Dulorme vs Henry Lundy

I just realised their was 8 fights we needed tips for this week so stif is back in...Also not heard from Riser so @Sox, keep on standby.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


>


That's it mate :lol:


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Akio Shibata - Decision


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Akio Shibata - Decision


Nice. That handles one of the Japanese fights.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

@bruiserh89 aren't me and Sox having a layoff this week? or did I get carry over points because apparently Gradovich was robbed with his draw?
Edit: Re read post Arakawa TKO/KO


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ok @Nigelbro @Crusher @Rise_Above @stiflers mum we still need these four fights decided
> 
> Akio Shibata vs Makoto Fuchigami (early)
> 
> ...


Now just @Crusher @Rise_Above to pick from the fights below. I'll need them by tonight.

James De La Rosa vs Hugo Centeno Jr

Thomas Dulorme vs Henry Lundy
@Sox is warming up on the sidelines.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Gents, it seems we're not held in high regard in the Nations cup..

Did you write this @BoxingAnalyst ? "Fuck me we had a shit week. Being below Scotland is bad but Aussies?" :fire


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bruiserh89 said:


> Gents, it seems we're not held in high regard in the Nations cup..
> 
> Did you write this @BoxingAnalyst ? "Fuck me we had a shit week. Being below Scotland is bad but Aussies?" :fire


It's just those dirty team Engl*nd bastards mate. The Engl*sh are even more dislikeable as a team online than they are in person, somehow. Team Scotland has high hopes for you and are delighted to see the globalisation of this great game :happy


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Chacal said:


> It's just those dirty team Engl*nd bastards mate. The Engl*sh are even more dislikeable as a team online than they are in person, somehow. Team Scotland has high hopes for you and are delighted to see the globalisation of this great game :happy


:cheers


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Need @Sox off the bench to make a call on Dulorme v Lundy


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@Crusher A call on 
James De La Rosa vs Hugo Centeno Jr? finishes off our tips.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Need @*Sox* off the bench to make a call on Dulorme v Lundy


i will take Lundy for the upset win on points


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Crusher said:


> i will take Lundy for the upset win on points


Ok. Cool. @Sox change that to a call on 
James De La Rosa vs Hugo Centeno Jr


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ok. Cool. @Sox change that to a call on
> James De La Rosa vs Hugo Centeno Jr


Done, in our hidden nations cup thread.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Done, in our hidden nations cup thread.


Excellent. I'll update Wallet.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Only one team picked Masternek over Mormeck


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Crusher said:


> i will take Lundy for the upset win on points


Yuuuuuupppp .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Bruz how about we sticky this and the other thread for the duration of the conp and let the washer woman threads slide a while ?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Bruz how about we sticky this and the other thread for the duration of the comp and let the washer woman threads slide a while ?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Hey Bruz how about we sticky this and the other thread for the duration of the comp and let the washer woman threads slide a while ?


Yeah I can. What's the washer woman threads? :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Hey Bruz how about we sticky this and the other thread for the duration of the comp and let the washer woman threads slide a while ?


Oh yeah and with your better timezone, can you try to land us a challenge? We got gazumped by Scotland. Both of us wanted to challenge Wales. The problem is most teams picks aren't published in the UK forum yet. I'm only good for a few more hours before bed here. The problem is by wake up time here the UK fights are on. Meaning its a bit late.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Oh yeah and with your better timezone, can you try to land us a challenge? We got gazumped by Scotland. Both of us wanted to challenge Wales. The problem is most teams picks aren't published in the UK forum yet. I'm only good for a few more hours before bed here. The problem is by wake up time here the UK fights are on. Meaning its a bit late.


Yea i can see how points are sliding mate have a word with your captain ( who got me on ignore ) :lol: and the rest of the squad and I'm willing to do whatever is requested of me to answer my countries call and get us the best result .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yea i can see how points are sliding mate have a word with your captain ( who got me on ignore ) :lol: and the rest of the squad and I'm willing to do whatever is requested of me to answer my countries call and get us the best result .


I'm happy to heard the cats and organise each week but no one has their damn tips out to challenge!


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Mormeck lost MD


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Mormeck lost MD


Bah! That was my tip.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Bah! That was my tip.


I think everybody picked him so it's a dead rubber. :cheers


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I think everybody picked him so it's a dead rubber. :cheers


One team didn't..pricks. Also one team picked Carrol for prizefighter where everyone else went Buckland.

We are challenging team USA on Lemieux v Rosado. We got Lemieux.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> One team didn't..pricks. Also one team picked Carrol for prizefighter where everyone else went Buckland.
> 
> We are challenging team USA on Lemieux v Rosado. We got Lemieux.


Yea sorry about the Buckland pick lads I was convinced the format would have suited him .


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Yea sorry about the Buckland pick lads I was convinced the format would have suited him .


Sounded like a few thought he won anyway.
I picked Shibata - points but it was a KO12 ffs. Also Kato won against Fuchigami. We are 1 point up on ISIS so far for the round so it could be interesting.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@67_special Nice work on picking Lemieux by stoppage and with the challenge we get 8 points out of that!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@67_special Nice work on picking Lemieux by stoppage and with the challenge we get 8 points out of that!


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @*67_special* Nice work on picking Lemieux by stoppage and with the challenge we get 8 points out of that!


Nice


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Well done 67_special :cheers unfortunately my extensive knowledge of Japanese boxing didn't help this week. Sorry guys:conf


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well done 67_special :cheers unfortunately my extensive knowledge of Japanese boxing didn't help this week. Sorry guys:conf


yeah I don't know that we get a lot of geographical representation in the fight schedules. Could have had Geale, Parker or Horne fights in this week. I'll see if whingeing helps me there :smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Well done 67_special :cheers unfortunately my extensive knowledge of Japanese boxing didn't help this week. Sorry guys:conf


Ditto @67_special. :good

I snuck a point in too! :ibutt :lol:


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Sox said:


> Ditto @*67_special*. :good
> 
> I snuck a point in too! :ibutt :lol:


Thanks guys, I think I got the gimmie pick of the week. I'm right in the dark about the Japanese boxing scene as well


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Point scores I'm raising a small bottle of Pepsi to you as i type . As for the rest of us ? well better luck next week lads let's keep chipping away .


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

How did we do this weekend?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Week 6:

Fixtures: Wallet is happy to take schedule suggestions and added McCulloch fight.

Thursday:

Fedor Chudinov vs Ben McCulloch (early)

Tyson Cave vs Oscar Escandon

Antonio Tarver vs Johnathon Banks

Saturday:

Rey Loreto vs Nkosinathi Joyi (early)

Mauricio Herrera vs Jose Benavidez

Timothy Bradley vs Diego Gabriel Chaves

Matt Korobov vs Andy Lee

Devon Alexander vs Amir Khan


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> How did we do this weekend?


See for yourself mate. Pretty well

Week Five:

League Table

CubISIS - 60pts

Ireland - 57pts

Wales - 54pts

Scotland - 49pts

Australia - 48pts

England - 39pts

USA - 32pts

Mexico - 27pts

Quote Originally Posted by Wales

Friday:

Jean Marc Mormeck vs Mateusz Masternak - Grant - Mormeck TKO - 0pts

Saturday:

Akio Shibata vs Makoto Fuchigami (early) - Flea Man - Makoto Fuchigami PTS - 0pts

Yoshitaka Kato vs Nihito Arakawa (early) - welsh_dragon83 - Arakawa PTS - 0pts

David Lemieux vs Gabriel Rosado - Wickio - Lemieux TKO - 3pts

James De La Rosa vs Hugo Centeno Jr - Roe - De la Rosa PTS - 0pts

Thomas Dulorme vs Henry Lundy - GazOC - Dulorme PTS - 3pts

Juergen Braehmer vs Pawel Glazewski - SimonTemplar - Braehmer TKO - 3pts

Captain's Pick: Prizefighter - The Lightweights (6pts) - Bryn - Buckland - 0pts

Wales win 5pts from successful challenge.

Total - 14pts

Quote Originally Posted by CubISIS

12downfor10 Mormeck UD - 0pts

Saturday:

Akio Shibata vs Makoto Fuchigami (early) knowimuch - Fucjigama TKO - 0pts

Yoshitaka Kato vs Nihito Arakawa (early) shenmue - Arakawa TKO - 0pts

David Lemieux vs Gabriel Rosado Kally - Lemieux TKO - 3pts

James De La Rosa vs Hugo Centeno Jr roddy collins - De La Rosa UD - 0pts

Thomas Dulorme vs Henry Lundy Markyboy86 - Dulorme UD - 3pts

Juergen Braehmer vs Pawel Glazewski Vysotsky - Braehmer TKO - 3pts

Captain's Pick: Prizefighter - The Lightweights (6pts) Chatty - Buckland - 0pts

Total - 9pts

Quote Originally Posted by Australia

Friday:

Jean Marc Mormeck vs Mateusz Masternak DBerry picks Mormeck Points - 0pts

Saturday:

Akio Shibata vs Makoto Fuchigami (early) Nigelbro picks Shibata points win - 1pt

Yoshitaka Kato vs Nihito Arakawa (early) Stiflers mum picks Arakawa by stoppage - 0pts

David Lemieux vs Gabriel Rosado 67 special picks Lemieux by stoppage - 3pts

James De La Rosa vs Hugo Centeno Jr Sox picks Centeno Jr by points - 1pt

Thomas Dulorme vs Henry Lundy Crusher picks Lundy points - 0pts

Juergen Braehmer vs Pawel Glazewski JohnH picks Braehmer stoppage - 3pts

Captain's Pick: Prizefighter - The Lightweights (6pts) Josey wales picks Buckland - 0pts

Australia win 5pts from successful challenge.

Total - 13pts

Quote Originally Posted by Scotland

Friday:

Jean Marc Mormeck vs Mateusz Masternak - @DrMo picks Jean Mar Mormeck On Points. - 0pts

Saturday:

Akio Shibata vs Makoto Fuchigami - Post Box picks Shibata on Points - 1pt

Yoshitaka Kato vs Nihito Arakawa - Hook! Picks Arakawa on Points - 0pts

David Lemieux vs Gabriel Rosado - Hands of Iron picks Gabe Rosado on Points - 0pts

James De La Rosa vs Hugo Centeno Jr - PityTheFool picks Hugo Centeno Jr On Points - 1pt

Thomas Dulorme vs Henry Lundy - Bballchump11 picks Thomas Dulorme on Points - 3pts

Juergen Braehmer vs Pawel Glazewski - NoMas picks Juergen Braehmer by T/KO - 3pts

Captain's Pick: Prizefighter - The Lightweights (6pts) The ever so fresh captain picks G-Buck to win Prize Fighter and climb even higher on @Indigo Pab's p4p list - 0pts

Total - 8pts

Quote Originally Posted by England

Friday:

Jean Marc Mormeck vs Mateusz Masternak - PaulieMc picks Mormeck Pts - 0pts

Saturday:

Akio Shibata vs Makoto Fuchigami (early) - OneTrueKenners picks shibata Points - 1pt

Yoshitaka Kato vs Nihito Arakawa (early) - smoggy7188 picks Arakawa KO - 0pts

David Lemieux vs Gabriel Rosado - Mandanda picks Rosado KO - 0pts

James De La Rosa vs Hugo Centeno Jr - BoxingAnalyst picks centeno pts - 1pt

Thomas Dulorme vs Henry Lundy - Elephant Man picks lundy pts - 0pts

Juergen Braehmer vs Pawel Glazewski - Gazanta87 picks Braehmer KO - 3pts

Captain's Pick: Prizefighter - The Lightweights (6pts) - BoltonTerrier picks Gary Buckland - 0pts

Total - 5pts

Quote Originally Posted by Ireland

Lunny - Mormeck Points - 0pts

David Lemieux vs Gabriel Rosado - ELVIS - Lemieux T/KO - 3pts

James De La Rosa vs Hugo Centeno Jr - Matty III - Centeno Decision - 1pt

Thomas Dulorme vs Henry Lundy- TEETO - Dulorme Stoppage - 1pt

Juergen Braehmer vs Pawel Glazewski - BAJINGO- Braehmer Decision - 1pt

Captain's Pick: Prizefighter - The Lightweights (6pts) - PARBZ Buckland - 0pts

STEVEN VEETLE - Shibata on a mizzion to deczzion - 1pt

MICHAEL - Kato via decision - 3pts

Ireland win 5pts from successful challenge.

Total - 15pts

Quote Originally Posted by USA

Pork N Chili - Mateusz Masternak - Decision - 3pts

Drew101 - Akio Shibata - Decision - 1pt

JeffJoiner - Nihito Arakawa - TKO - 0pts

Pork N Chili - Gabriel Rosado - TKO - 0pts

Bogotazo - Hugo Centeno Jr - Decision - 1pt

Drew101 - Thomas Dulorme - TKO - 1pt

Reppin501 - Juergen Braehmer - Decision - 1pt

JeffJoiner - Prizefighter - Gary Buckland - 0pts

Total - 7pts

Quote Originally Posted by Mexico

Friday:

Jean Marc Mormeck vs Mateusz Masternak adamcanavan - Mormeck PTS - 0pts

Saturday:

Akio Shibata vs Makoto Fuchigami (early) Ishy - Shibata UD - 1pt

Yoshitaka Kato vs Nihito Arakawa (early) dkos - Arakawa UD - 0pts

David Lemieux vs Gabriel Rosado - Noonaldinho - Lemieux PTS - 1pt

James De La Rosa vs Hugo Centeno Jr - JamieC - Centeno PTS - 1pt

Thomas Dulorme vs Henry Lundy - One to watch - Lundy PTS - 0pts

Juergen Braehmer vs Pawel Glazewski LP - Brahemer PTS - 1pt

Captain's Pick: Prizefighter - The Lightweights (6pts) - Connor - 0pts

Total - 4pts

England challenge Ireland on Arakawa-Kato. Ireland win 5pts.

Scotland challenge Wales on Rosado-Lemieux. Wales win 5pts.

Australia challenges USA on Lemieux v Rosado. Australia win 5pts.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Good Stuff.

:thumbsup


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@Nigelbro @Josey Wales

have these left to pick from

Tyson Cave vs Oscar Escandon

Saturday:

Rey Loreto vs Nkosinathi Joyi (early)


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@Crusher I deleted your tip from here and have it recorded in the Australia team folder of the nations cup. Only team members can see that. It hit me that your tip might be with some knowledge of McCulloch and the other teams might be keen to pick the same.

Do you know how to get to the team Australia section? We'll do our picks in there from now.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @Nigelbro @Josey Wales
> 
> have these left to pick from
> 
> ...


Nige I've left the southern hemisphere fight to you & posted my pick in the Cave fight to Bruiser via mail ( check your mail Bruz please ) . ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @*Crusher* I deleted your tip from here and have it recorded in the Australia team folder of the nations cup. Only team members can see that. It hit me that your tip might be with some knowledge of McCulloch and the other teams might be keen to pick the same.
> 
> Do you know how to get to the team Australia section? We'll do our picks in there from now.


Mate pm directions on where to post my tips mate. Cheers


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Nige I've left the southern hemisphere fight to you & posted my pick in the Cave fight to Bruiser via mail ( check your mail Bruz please ) .


Got it Jose. @Nigelbro Loreto fight has been postponed so now pick from Keith Thurman vs Leonard Bundu


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Got it Jose. @Nigelbro Loreto fight has been postponed so now pick from Keith Thurman vs Leonard Bundu


I'll post it later on today


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I'll post it later on today


Fair enough isn't it 5.30 where you are!


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

4:55am I'm out of town just about to start work. Bloody madness and the internet is very slow.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> 4:55am I'm out of town just about to start work. Bloody madness and the internet is very slow.


Ah much better :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Week 6 perfect start in the first two fights with @Josey Wales picking Escandon by points and @Crusher picking McCullochs conqueror by KO.

This weeks challenge rests on @Sox pick of Tarver by points over Banks. Challenging the Cubans. I think Tarver is the smart money. I'm sus Banks is a sparring partner and lay down man these days.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

This just in, Tarver TKO's Banks. @Sox makes the challenge and gets 6 points for us. Already 12 points from 3 fights!


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> This just in, Tarver TKO's Banks. @Sox makes the challenge and gets 6 points for us. Already 12 points from 3 fights!


Saw this earlier this morning ( here ) but refrained from posting ecstatic comments until my self imposed 24 hour ban was up , but here goes , G'on my battling Aussie brethren . :happy:happy:happy :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Saw this earlier this morning ( here ) but refrained from posting ecstatic comments until my self imposed 24 hour ban was up , but here goes , G'on my battling Aussie brethren . :happy:happy:happy :lol:


A gesture appreciated mate. Yep, those Bonnie Scotts better watch their backs coz we coming! If we over take them on the ladder this week I'm using this iconic line from my favourite movie


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> A gesture appreciated mate. Yep, those Bonnie Scotts better watch their backs coz we coming! If we over take them on the ladder this week I'm using this iconic line from my favourite movie


Mate Braveheart was a great Hollywood movie but factually so incorrect it shouldn't have been aloud to be shown , for a real Braveheart look no further than the guy who's coat of arms i rock as my Arvo , Owain Glyndwr the last prince of Wales . Hoping we overtake Wales this week as well as Scotland .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Mate Braveheart was a great Hollywood movie but factually so incorrect it shouldn't have been aloud to be shown , for a real Braveheart look no further than the guy who's coat of arms i rock as my Arvo , Owain Glyndwr the last prince of Wales . Hoping we overtake Wales this week as well as Scotland .


Yeah I think the start of the movie they had a disclaimer "Historians from England will say I am a liar, but history is written by those who have hanged heroes." Bottom line, they used that to make the storyline Hollywood. After watching it I did look into the written history and saw the differences. Cool. I'll look up Glyndwr.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Josey BronzedAussieAnzac said:


> Saw this earlier this morning ( here ) but refrained from posting ecstatic comments until my self imposed 24 hour ban was up , but here goes , G'on my battling Aussie brethren . :happy:happy:happy :lol:


You've got an honorary citizenship mate.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> This just in, Tarver TKO's Banks. @*Sox* makes the challenge and gets 6 points for us. Already 12 points from 3 fights!


nice work sox


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> You've got an honorary citizenship mate.


Thanks Nige that means a lot . :deal

Lads I can't see us losing a hand this week .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Thanks Nige that means a lot . :deal
> 
> Lads I can't see us losing a hand this week .


Not quite perfect but the tips we got wrong I think all other teams did too. Should give us a good kick up the table.

Originally Posted by Australia

Thursday:

Fedor Chudinov vs Ben McCulloch (early) Crusher picks Chudinov by stoppage - 3pts

Tyson Cave vs Oscar Escandon Josey Wales picks Escandon by points - 3pts

Antonio Tarver vs Johnathon Banks Sox picks Tarver points - 1pt

Saturday:

Keith Thurman vs Leonard Bundu Nigelbro picks Thurman by KO

Mauricio Herrera vs Jose Benavidez 67_special picks Herrera by points

Timothy Bradley vs Diego Gabriel Chaves JohnH picks Bradley by points

Matt Korobov vs Andy Lee Stiflers mum picks Korobov by points

Devon Alexander vs Amir Khan DBerry picks Khan by points

Australia win 5pts from successful challenge.
@DBerry gets the 3 points for Khan @stiflers mum don't worry everyone picked Korobov over Lee @Nigelbro adds one to the total picking Thurman. Don't think anyone picked by points. @JohnH no one picked the draw in Bradley v Chavez @67_special sounds like Herrera got robbed but no one picked Benavidez

I think our 16 points for this week will be the highest result.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

3rd :deal


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> 3rd :deal


Week Six:

League Table

CubISIS - 73pts

Ireland - 68pts

Australia - 64pts

Wales - 62pts

Scotland - 58pts

England - 53pts

USA - 43pts

Mexico - 35pts

:happy


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> 3rd :deal


Yep moving up nice and quietly into third, next week the squad need to peg Ireland back and not lose any ground . Brilliant round for us Aussies Johnno H will be rapped :lol:


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Think I'll throw another shrimp on the barbie...


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> Week Six:
> 
> League Table
> 
> ...


Great work lads, seems like a weekend of dodgy judging couldn't stop us moving up the table. I feel for Mauricio Herrera, screwed in his fight with Garcia and now this farce.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Week Six:
> 
> League Table
> 
> ...


Amazing ground made up in one week


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

67_special said:


> Great work lads, seems like a weekend of dodgy judging couldn't stop us moving up the table. I feel for Mauricio Herrera, screwed in his fight with Garcia and now this farce.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

As long as we beat the Americans I don't care about anyone else.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> As long as we beat the Americans I don't care about anyone else.


We've got to ream ISIS right up the rectum with our pork swords!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> We've got to ream ISIS right up the rectum with our pork swords!


Well that's aiming a little higher than the team second bottom. Its aiming a little lower tooops


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

A young bull & an old bull standing on a hill when the young bull says to the old one " let's run down there and fuck one of those cows " the old bull replies " Nah lets quietly walk down there and fuck all da cows " , Yanks , ISIS ? we take them all in the end lads .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> A young bull & an old bull standing on a hill when the young bull says to the old one " let's run down there and fuck one of those cows " the old bull replies " Nah lets quietly walk down there and fuck all da cows " , Yanks , ISIS ? we take them all in the end lads .


 :happy


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Bruiser see our sub forum for my prediction on tonight's fight please mate , I left the Thompsn fight for Nige or Crusher just incase we lobbed in late .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Bruiser see our sub forum for my prediction on tonight's fight please mate , I left the Thompsn fight for Nige or Crusher just incase we lobbed in late .


What a team player! Thanks mate.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> What a team player! Thanks mate.


We are working well as a team here. Please feel free, teem, to offer me your thoughts on my pics if you doubt them, I recon we still all pick one fight each, working well, but if someone has some inside knowledge on a pick that another team member has made, I don't think it's out of line to respectfully offer your view. The final decision on one's pick on one's chosen fight, however, will always be their decision and not to be judged.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> We are working well as a team here. Please feel free, teem, to offer me your thoughts on my pics if you doubt them, I recon we still all pick one fight each, working well, but if someone has some inside knowledge on a pick that another team member has made, I don't think it's out of line to respectfully offer your view. The final decision on one's pick on one's chosen fight, however, will always be their decision and not to be judged.


Sounds good


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

No worries mate thanks & tell Dale he's talking sense there we all get it totally wrong from time to time ie the prediction i made in the Bellew v Clev thread wasn't a good one and with a bit of gentle persuasion i would have picked Bellew , fuck what was i thinking a natural Light Heavy chasing a natural cruiser up ???? , oh dear atsch


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> No worries mate thanks & tell Dale he's talking sense there we all get it totally wrong from time to time ie the prediction i made in the Bellew v Clev thread wasn't a good one and with a bit of gentle persuasion i would have picked Bellew , fuck what was i thinking a natural Light Heavy chasing a natural cruiser up ???? , oh dear atsch


Well we must be fucking up less than the other teams :deal


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

@stiflers mum @Josey Wales @Sox @JohnH @67_special @Crusher @DBerry @Nigelbro Fellas we've been severely ducked in a challenge by the Welsh and as a result lost the opportunity for the win and 5 points on John H's pick of Jo Jo Dan. My challenge was met with stoney silence http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?54200-**-The-Nations-Cup-Part-Three!-Week-7!-**/page33

I reckon challenges should be mandatory acceptance. You back up your tips. We will never duck :bart

Meanwhile no one has their tips out so hard to make a last minute challenge. :verysad


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

We're getting ducked because we're the shit, we've dropped a couple of tough decisions but we're the most dangerous fighters in the division. We're Sugar Ray Robinson trying to get a fight with Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> We're getting ducked because we're the shit, we've dropped a couple of tough decisions but we're the most dangerous fighters in the division. We're Sugar Ray Robinson trying to get a fight with Floyd Mayweather.


That's it. Easy solution. Mandatory challenge acceptance. You live and die by your picks. No need to accept. Someone challenges you, then its done. Just made a tip for Crusher I picked Cuellar by stoppage which finishes our tips off.

We've picked 100% so far but only once picked the right way it finishes which hurts a bit with points.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @stiflers mum @Josey Wales @Sox @JohnH @67_special @Crusher @DBerry @Nigelbro Fellas we've been severely ducked in a challenge by the Welsh and as a result lost the opportunity for the win and 5 points on John H's pick of Jo Jo Dan. My challenge was met with stoney silence http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?54200-**-The-Nations-Cup-Part-Three!-Week-7!-**/page33
> 
> I reckon challenges should be mandatory acceptance. You back up your tips. We will never duck :bart
> 
> Meanwhile no one has their tips out so hard to make a last minute challenge. :verysad


*Fucking Welsh Cunts*


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> *Fucking Welsh Cunts*


:rofl I knew you'd understand mate.

Update. I've just challenged them yet again, this time on the Cuellar fight tomorrow. We have Cuellar by stoppage, they have by points. Cuellar's opponent has suffered a few kos and Cuellar has dealt out a few and recently :deal


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> :rofl I knew you'd understand mate.
> 
> Update. I've just challenged them yet again, this time on the Cuellar fight tomorrow. We have Cuellar by stoppage, they have by points. Cuellar's opponent has suffered a few kos and Cuellar has dealt out a few and recently :deal


keep at em mate , right good luck I'm off for a xmas ale with the crew in my Santa jumper .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> keep at em mate , right good luck I'm off for a xmas ale with the crew in my Santa jumper .


Nice one. Enjoy!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Bunch of fecking sheep shaggers.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Fucks sakes, Dirrell didn't stop this chump... :fire


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Fucks sakes, Dirrell didn't stop this chump... :fire


Yeah plenty felt he could have too if he really wanted too.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @stiflers mum @Josey Wales @Sox @JohnH @67_special @Crusher @DBerry @Nigelbro Fellas we've been severely ducked in a challenge by the Welsh and as a result lost the opportunity for the win and 5 points on John H's pick of Jo Jo Dan. My challenge was met with stoney silence http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?54200-**-The-Nations-Cup-Part-Three!-Week-7!-**/page33
> 
> I reckon challenges should be mandatory acceptance. You back up your tips. We will never duck :bart
> 
> Meanwhile no one has their tips out so hard to make a last minute challenge. :verysad





DBerry said:


> We're getting ducked because we're the shit, we've dropped a couple of tough decisions but we're the most dangerous fighters in the division. We're Sugar Ray Robinson trying to get a fight with Floyd Mayweather.


If it looks like a duck, it's possibly a platypus. 
Us convicts shouldn't be so quick to judge these weak cunts. :bart


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> That's it. Easy solution. Mandatory challenge acceptance. You live and die by your picks. No need to accept. Someone challenges you, then its done. Just made a tip for Crusher I picked Cuellar by stoppage which finishes our tips off.
> 
> We've picked 100% so far but only once picked the right way it finishes which hurts a bit with points.


sorry mate my phone has been playing up.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Crusher said:


> sorry mate my phone has been playing up.


Ahh, no worries.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Robin Krasniqi won on points :happy


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Robin Krasniqi won on points :happy


Nice mate. Yeah we got 13 points this round...would have been 18 with a successful challenge. No response on two different challenges. Blokes may have got the shits with my early call of ducking in the first attempted challenge. :conf


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Week Seven:

League Table

Ireland - 87pts

CubISIS - 80pts

England - 80pts

Wales - 78pts

Australia - 77pts

Scotland - 73pts

USA - 56pts

Mexico - 52pts








Quote Originally Posted by Wales 

Friday:

Reveco KO - Grant - 3pts

Stevenson KO - welsh_dragon83 - 3pts

Bizier PTS - SimonTemplar - 0pts

Dirrell PTS - GazOC - 3pts

Beterbiev KO - Wickio - 3pts

Saturday:

Thompson PTS - Bryn - 0pts

Krasniqi PTS - Roemeo Roemaeo - 3pts

Cuellar PTS - Flea Man - 1pts

Total - 16pts





Quote Originally Posted by USA 

Pork N Chili - Juan Carlos Reveco - Decision - 1pt

Drew101 - Adonis Stevenson - Decision - 1pt

Pork N Chili Kevin Bizier - Decision - 0pts

Drew101 - Andre Dirrell - Stoppage - 1pt

Marlow - Artur Beterbiev - Stoppage - 3pts

Drew101 - Bryan Vazquez - Decision - 1pt

Marlow - Robin Krasniqi - Decision - 3pts

Pork N Chili - Jesus Marcelo Andres Cuellar - Stoppage - 3pts

Total - 13pts





Quote Originally Posted by England 

Friday:

Juan Carlos Reveco v Yodmongkol Vor Saengthep - BoxingAnalyst picks Revoco Points - 1pt

Adonis Stevenson vs Dmitry Sukhotsky - Mandanda picks Stevenson KO - 3pts

Ionut Dan Ion vs Kevin Bizier - OneTrueKenners picks Donut Dan pts - 3pts

Andre Dirrell vs Derek Edwards - smoggy7188 picks Dirrell Pts - 3pts

Artur Beterbiev vs Jeff Page Jr - PaulieMc picks Beterbiev KO - 3pts

Saturday:

Bryan Vazquez vs Sergio Thompson - Elephant Man picks Thompson Pts - 0pts

Robin Krasniqi vs Dariusz Sek - Gazanta87 picks Krasniqi pts - 3pts

Jesus Marcelo Andres Cuellar vs Ruben Tamayo - BoltonTerrier picks Cuellar KO - 3pts

England win 5pts from successful challenge.

Total - 24pts





Quote Originally Posted by Australia 

Friday:

Juan Carlos Reveco v Yodmongkol Vor Saengthep - Josey Wales picks Reveco by points - 1pt

Adonis Stevenson vs Dmitry Sukhotsky - 67_special picks Stevenson by points - 1pt

Ionut Dan Ion vs Kevin Bizier - JohnH picks Ion by stoppage - 1pt

Andre Dirrell vs Derek Edwards - Sox picks Dirrell by stoppage - 1pt

Artur Beterbiev vs Jeff Page Jr - Stiflers mum picks Beterbiev by stoppage - 3pts

Saturday:

Bryan Vazquez vs Sergio Thompson - Nigelbro picks Thompson by stoppage - 0pts

Robin Krasniqi vs Dariusz Sek - DBerry picks Krasniqi by points - 3pts

Jesus Marcelo Andres Cuellar vs Ruben Tamayo - BruiserH89 picks Cuellar by stoppage - 3pts

Total - 13pts





Quote Originally Posted by Ireland !! 

Teeto - Juan Carlos Reveco via knockout blow - 3pts

Michael - Adonis Stevenson via knockout blow - 3pts

Elvis - Kevin Bizier decision - 0pts

Matty - Andre Dirrell decision (LIKE THE FROCH FIGHT SHOULD HAVE BEEN PMSL) - 3pts

Lunny - Artur Beterbiev via knockout blow - 3pts

Danny - Bryan Vazquez decision - 1pt

Sxane - Robin Krasniqi decision - 3pts

Baj - Jesus Marcelo Andres Cuellar via knockout blow - 3pts

Total - 19pts





Quote Originally Posted by Scotland 

Pitythefool picks Jo Jo Dan Points - 3pts

bballchump11 picks Dirrell T/KO - 1pt

hook! picks Stevenson T/KO - 3pts

post box picks Beterbiev T/KO - 3pts

SJS20 picks Reveco Points - 1pt

Chacal picks Thompson points - 0pts

NoMas picks Krasniqi UD - 3pts

DrMo picks Cuellar Points - 1pt

Total - 15pts





Quote Originally Posted by Mexico 

JamieC - Adonis KO - 3pts

adamcanavan - Betetbiev KO - 3pts

Ishy - Dirrell TKO - 1pt

One to watch - ionut dan ion on points. - 3pts

dkos - 'Yeyo' Thompson TKO - 0pts

Noonaldinho - Krasniqi PTS for me - 3pts

LP - Reveco PTS - 1pt

Noonaldinho - Cuellar KO - 3pts

Total - 17pts





Quote Originally Posted by CubISIS 

Adonis Stevenson vs Dmitry Sukhotsky - Roddy Collins - Stevenson KO - 3pts

Ionut Dan Ion vs Kevin Bizier - HenrySwanson - Bizer UD - 0pts

Andre Dirrell vs Derek Edwards - knowimuch - Dirrell KO - 1pt

Artur Beterbiev vs Jeff Page Jr - chatty - Beterbiev KO - 3pts

Total - 7pts

England challenge Ireland on Bizier-Dan. England win 5pts.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Very tight competition at the top of the table. Mandatory challenges are a must! Can't believe these guys ducked us.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

We're beating America nothing else matters.:deal:cheers


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a minor set back you 3 pointer lads well done, next time out we raise our game a few points separate mid table from top , one good week and we are right back in there as title contenders .


----------

